# Motor Choice



## Ashev (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello all

I've just received notice that my Zilla (2kHV) is ready to ship. Woohoo. 

Currently (given the economic climate) I'm agonising over getting a Warp 9 vs a Warp 11 motor to go along with it. Being in the UK means that the US$ makes everything more expensive, and then you have import taxes etc on top, so the extra $1k or so for the warp 11 over the 9 starts to hit the pocket.

What are peoples opinions on this? Am I mad to consider anything other than warp 11 to go with the controller? Are there any rising star motors which I should be considering instead?

Btw the car I am converting is a rear wheel drive 'sports' car coming in at 1282 kg (2826 lb) (with all the ice still in it).

Cheers

Ash


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

I have an 11" Kostov we are starting to rebuild only because it has been sitting for so long and because I want to learn about rebuilding DC series motors. Other than that it should be fine. It is large and the motor has interpoles and that is a good thing. These motors can handle a high voltage and current too. Talk to them. They are very helpful. You can buy full replacement parts for the motors and they ship everywhere and they are more or less in your neck of the woods. It is an option. Check out other large forklift options too. Forklift motors may need a cleaning and new brushes and maybe advancing a touch to handle the high voltage. Don't just depend upon Warp or ADC for you only motor choices. They are not exclusive. I use a GE 9". From what I know they are better than the ADC in that they can handle higher rpms but I actually keep mine within 5200 rpm to remain safe. 

Good luck and congratulations on the Z2K controller. Nice catch. 

http://kostov-motors.com/tractionmotors/kostovlineofevmotors/


----------



## Ashev (Sep 9, 2008)

How do the Kostov motors compare with the Warp motors on price? The real clincher will be whether I can get one into the UK without major hassles.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://kostov-motors.com/files/produ...tov_prices.pdf

The above company is in Europe so no need to import from the US.

Also I would take a look at what John Wayland was doing with a kostov 11inch motor in his White Zombie...

He was pulling REALLY fast quarter mile times with the Kostov in a car about the same weight as you are talking about...

Google search John wayland and white zombie and read the history of the white zombie and see that he used the Kostov motor for a long time even with the abuse of drag racing...

the interpoles, as mentioned already, will help with handling the extra Voltage, and with a performance rebuild it should be able to handle the high amps...

what batteries are you planning to use?


----------



## Ashev (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm going to have to go down the lifepo route. But I'm not looking for fantastic range really, just 'tootling' around London so I'll probably start with voltage over amp hours then go parallel if I need more range.

I've head of the white zombie, I'll google it now. I'm not looking for a drag car mind, only one with 'respectable' performance.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Ashev said:


> How do the Kostov motors compare with the Warp motors on price? The real clincher will be whether I can get one into the UK without major hassles.


Contact them, They are great. There is one guy here in the forum that works for them. Good information and I can get all parts for any kind of repair. The motor is already able to handle high voltage and amps. I am only recovering my fields because they have been sitting awhile and like I said I just want to learn. It will be awhile before I get to use this motor too so I have time to learn something I want. And with the help of Jim Husted the motor Guru. Super sweet! : )


Pete : )


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Gottdi

As just a word of caution I wouldn't "tout" the Kostov's as all that and more concerning amp sucking abilities. I've not seen the 11's but have seen a few 9's and in as much as they are a fairly well built motor I'm seriously un-impressed with the comm's (at least on the 9's) as I believe you could almost shave with them the bars are so thin. In my opinion I doubt you could get more than one turn and cut on them before there is no longer more mass in the bar than the windings that connect them (AKA the comm bars are the weak link). I'm wondering if the mass of the bars equal the windings as is. In as much as I haven't seen an 11" I've heard from at least 3 or 4 others who have lifted bars and or blown comms. 

As another FYI, in as much as Wayland did use one at one time the love affair didn't last long. Two of the lifted commed 9's I have came from Father Time after he tried to race with them. Anyway, I just felt compelled to chime in on this, as I see evidence contrary to lets say how you might see it. If comparing the brushes and comm's of the ADC's or Warps to a Kostov, I'd care to bet that the brushes are 30 percent larger and the comms 3 times as thick in the ADC's and Warp's vs. the kostov's (once again on the 9" that I've seen).

I'm not saying it's a bad motor and it has some good traits and I'm not hating here, but chugging amps wouldn't be it's strongest attribute IMO. I like that they're interpoled and the coils are made well but the insulation is cloth and not fiberglass or other class H material (again based on the 9's). That said I saw no sign of heat on FT's but then I doubt they had much run time  but I doubt these motors would have issues with heat in the coils.

Anyway, just wanted to throw out my opinion best I see it.

Just my two comm bars worth 

Jim Husted
Hi-Torque Electric

PS: I slipped an ADC8" armature into a 9" Kostov housing once a long while back when I was building up his motors and found it'd fit pretty nice with a few mods, where IMO (and if also modding in an ADC brush and holder assy) that would make a very fine work horse, taking the best of both motors strong points is something I've mused over for some while, maybe one day I'll get to try it


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Jim for the heads up but I did not really expect to build a fast race vehicle. I just wanted a strong motor and a use a decent amount of volts but keep the amps within reason. Mostly a good street EV. Since I do not know about the armature/comm issues I am glad you chimed in on that. I do have an armature that I can take measurements from and good close up photos if you like. Would I be able to tell my measuring how thick the coms are? I think that the brushes are not much different than the ones on my GE 9" motor. I can get measurements and photos of that too. Better than what I already have. I plan on doing a rewrap and I do want to do it with the best material available. I do want a decent motor to use and I am actually planning on using it in another VW or maybe a Datsun 510. I like the idea of the interpoles and I do want to get my Zapi up and running if I can find a programmer for it. So far no one has any way for me to do this. I was hoping to find something I might put in my laptop and connect that way. No avail. I do need the programmer to run different voltages to test the controller. Did not get any thing to work under 72 volts but the book says I need to tell it what voltage to use. It is not an automatic adjustment that I am aware. 

Pete : )

I will contact you later when I am ready to begin wrapping.


----------



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey Pete

Would love to see some pics when you get some time
Jim


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

jim , you need to call me . john stubbe 916-804-3077


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

Hi Torque Electric said:


> Hey Pete
> 
> Would love to see some pics when you get some time
> Jim


When I get them you will be first. I am going to have time later today to start. I will have to do it before I loose my light. I will measure the armature diameter and length the best I can.

Pete : )


----------

